# Oops



## Happyvdubber (Feb 26, 2010)

I went over my tax return for '08 and realized that I inverted numbers for the RRSP contribution. It appears that I contributed more than I really did.

I opted to carry over the entire amount so it didn't actually effect my refund. Do I need to file an amendment or can I reduce the amount I'm reporting this year to account for the mistake?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

File a T1-ADJ to amend last year's return, then file this year's return with the correct numbers. 

If you carry forward last year's return electronically and it automatically inserts the incorrect number from last year, override the incorrect number with the correct one. 

If you don't file a T1-ADJ for last year, and simply file this year with the correct number, CRA may adjust your return for this year to match last year's.


----------



## Happyvdubber (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you. Any idea if the T1-ADJ can be filed electronically through MyAccount (ePass)?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. Click on "Change your Return" and select the tax year and away you go.


----------



## Happyvdubber (Feb 26, 2010)

Beauty.


----------

